# Summer fun in Matlacha Fl



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

That is hilarious! I'd love to see that action!!


----------



## jethro (Mar 5, 2011)

That was a great read. Them sob's been gettn me too. The pod/pods I've been working seem to have broke up lately.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I call shenanigans!

[smiley=worth.gif]


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

im new to cape coral and havnt checked out matlacha yet.... sounds like a fun place to be!


----------



## barnicalle_bill (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice. Shoot go on down to 10 pound line, live it up ;D . As far as pictures, if you're takin em you ain't fishin. Keep catching.


----------



## jethro (Mar 5, 2011)

> Nice. Shoot go on down to 10 pound line, live it up ;D  . As far as pictures, if you're takin em you ain't fishin. Keep catching.


I love fish pics. I've been having less luck than Cody. Fishing all artificial's leading in zero hookups but lots of blow ups. I've literally had these dam things rubbing the paint off the boat. Next trip will be with a couple dozen pin's. Then you'll get your pic.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Sounds kinda like this video with Blair Wiggins 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPo6_qOECuk


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

cody, pm sent


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

ok now i am 7 for 23. i had a 2nd one about 60lbs rocket over to my neighbors boat that is on a lift,shoot out of the water and hit the bottom of the boat.it made one hell of a smack ;D missed that one too.to much fun in matlacha!!!!


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

ok,as of today i am 8 for 25.i moved up to 20lb powerpro and 40lb leader this is helping some.still one hell of a fight ;D


----------



## MasonMiller (Aug 17, 2011)

Looking interesting. Will look forward to it. Thanks for sharing. Keep updating.


----------

